# Cigarettes in Japan



## Raggia

hello everybody!
i just joined this site and i have a (probably kinda silly) question:

when i was a kid and had no money for cigarettes i started smoking rolling tobacco. it started off as a necessity but pretty quickly i got used to it and ive been smoking rolling tobacco ever since(purely by choice)

so,my question is....hows the situation with tobacco in japan?is it widely available in all drug stores/gas stations?(including smoking papers)


----------



## BBCWatcher

Both rolling papers and loose tobacco exist in Japan, but they're rare. In Tokyo, for example, you could check with a shop called Placer in Akasaka. They stock both.

I've never smoked, so I'm by no means an expert on smoking. Just an observer, and as infrequently and distantly as possible.

O deve smettere di fumare Lei.


----------



## Raggia

ahah si,magari....c'aggia provato a smette però me sa che resterò fumatore per tutta 'a vita(oppure finché il tabacco nun m'ammazza)

anyways,thanks...its good to have my suspicions confirmed...i will be moving to Nagoya so goin' to Tokyo for smokes is obviously out of the question...i wonder what laws and regulation japan has for shipping tobacco over the mail(from within the country)


----------

